# Pearl River w/ my Bro In Law---11/09/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing Pearl River with my Bro n law---Fish and Fun---11/9/<DIV class=post-text>On the SW tip of Miss the Pearl River is the State Line betweeen Miss and La---and also some of the very best Speck and Red Fishing to be had anywhere. On Thursday i got out of bed at 4:00 AM--drove an hour to Diamondhead and then another 30 Min with my Bro n law to the very South West tip of Miss---one Beautiful Spot. We paid $.30 each for 75 Shrimp and used every one of them---and caught a fish on most of them. I used some Shrimp but i also caught fish on Gulp and a Crank Bait. It was a Beautiful day---light wind--almost slick water and fish at almost every stop. We caught +/- 50 fish and brought home 24. Going back soon. 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
</DIV>


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

NICE!!!!!



I live in Diamondhead and have been wanting to fish the Pearl some (semi-new to the area). Where on the Pearl were you fishing? Just looking for cuts and passes? Did you put in at the 90 bridge or where? Was it actually on the Pearl or down at little pond?



Also, next time you are down, try Shrimp Bayou as well. If you have a small electric trolling motor, it is a nice place to work. Work down the edges 'cause there is a good shelf there, and work the entrances any and all cuts you find. If no trolling motor, then you can anchor at the cuts and points and work it. My rule is if there are no fish in 10 minutes, then move on to the next one. A falling tide is best there.



Any and all info would be greatly appreciated Bro.



Thanks!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shooterchief---We were fishing out of Campbell Bayou---between Horon Bay and Polecat Bend---at the very mouth of Pearl River---within sight of the RR Bridge over the River---BT66


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the info Bro!



I may get a chance to check it out Friday.....will post on this site if I do


----------

